# Pb Accès safari sur iPad 1



## Philweb83 (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis hier, j'arrive à ouvrir safari mais les boutons ne fonctionne plus. Quand je touche l'écran rien ne se passe, je reste sur la page d'accueil de safari.
Quelqu 'un à t il déjà eu ce problème?
Pour infos, les pubs dans la page d'accueil sont actives par contre.

Merci pour votre aide
Salutations


----------

